# Loop Recommendations For Fort Wilderness??



## jjdmel

Hi. I have read everything I can find on Fort Wilderness both on this site and others. Was wondering what people think is the best loop to stay in-- that is assuming Disney will honor a specific request.

Have reservations for a premium campsite. We've been to Disney many times but never camped there. I would like something near transportation to the parks because we have kids of all ages and I don't want them tired out from the walk to the bus route even before they get to the park! I know there is an internal bus but I read it is very slow. I think we'll also take bikes in case we find that works better. Would love any suggestions/tips. Thanks.


----------



## OutbackPM

jjdmel said:


> Hi. I have read everything I can find on Fort Wilderness both on this site and others. Was wondering what people think is the best loop to stay in-- that is assuming Disney will honor a specific request.
> 
> Have reservations for a premium campsite. We've been to Disney many times but never camped there. I would like something near transportation to the parks because we have kids of all ages and I don't want them tired out from the walk to the bus route even before they get to the park! I know there is an internal bus but I read it is very slow. I think we'll also take bikes in case we find that works better. Would love any suggestions/tips. Thanks.


 We will be there in 2 months in a premium site. They did not say we could book a particular loop but on arrival would be accommodating as possible. I guess we will see. This will be our first time so we don't know the layout and where the buses stop. I thought there was a boat ferry as well so you could get into the park earlier than the normal gate opening time.

I'll let you knw when we havebeen what the scoop is.


----------



## TnFamily

We stayed in the 1400 loop, it was very nice. The park buses are a little slow to come around. May I suggest a golf cart if it is within your budget. They are a wonderful way to get around the park and they have golf cart parking lots at the main bus stops. Here is a good website on the campground, it has info on most of the loops and the other ammenities of the campground. Disney Campers


----------



## clarkely

jjdmel said:


> Hi. I have read everything I can find on Fort Wilderness both on this site and others. Was wondering what people think is the best loop to stay in-- that is assuming Disney will honor a specific request.
> 
> Have reservations for a premium campsite. We've been to Disney many times but never camped there. I would like something near transportation to the parks because we have kids of all ages and I don't want them tired out from the walk to the bus route even before they get to the park! I know there is an internal bus but I read it is very slow. I think we'll also take bikes in case we find that works better. Would love any suggestions/tips. Thanks.


I stayed in the 400 Loop & Loved it...............We had a "comfort Station" right behind us........With beautiful Bathrooms, Showers, and Washers/Dryers............

we could walk to the ferry to take it to Magic Kingdom..we rode bikes or Drove to the outpost Other end of campground from us for buses to other parks...........I liked it down closer to the lake


----------



## OutbackPM

Instead of a golf cart would bike work out just as well to get around? We are going in March so it should be cool. Is it hilly?


----------



## clarkely

OutbackPM said:


> Instead of a golf cart would bike work out just as well to get around? We are going in March so it should be cool. Is it hilly?


Flat!!! Bikes are a Must..........if we had had our bike trailer for our two youngest we would've been set............no need for a cart if you take the bikes...........although it seems everyone there has a cart or rents one.........we are not golf cart campers.........we ride our bikes.......and it is set up for bikes very nicely.........flat and everything is paved


----------



## jjdmel

[Flat!!! Bikes are a Must..........if we had had our bike trailer for our two youngest we would've been set............

That brings up another question. I was thinking of bringing the bike trailer for our youngest. Is there room to park it at the bike racks? I was afraid it would be too cumbersome because it's long and wide.


----------



## webeopelas

All of the premium sites are within walking distance of the Boat Launch that will take you to Magic Kingdom. They also usually have a bus stop very close to the loop entrance that will take you to the entrance to catch the buses to all other parks.

I tried to request a specific loop last year and was not sucessful. Their policy is to give you the largest available site at the time, so we requested the 300 loop and ended up on the 700 loop.

We never seem to have a problem with the campground buses. We are there to relax, and if we needed to be someplace at a particular time, we left plenty early. Park buses can be a hassle depending on when you go. We have always gone in late Feb and they can get a little sparse. Miss one and you will wait 20-30 minutes for the next.

Enjoy your trip, we will probably end up there in June this year. Gotta take advantage of the free 5 day tickets for miltary!


----------



## clarkely

jjdmel said:


> [Flat!!! Bikes are a Must..........if we had had our bike trailer for our two youngest we would've been set............
> 
> That brings up another question. I was thinking of bringing the bike trailer for our youngest. Is there room to park it at the bike racks? I was afraid it would be too cumbersome because it's long and wide.


I would take the Trailer...we reserved over a year in advance............so they honored our request pretty closely.....we asked to be down near the lake.........


----------



## Scoutr2

clarkely said:


> Instead of a golf cart would bike work out just as well to get around? We are going in March so it should be cool. Is it hilly?


Flat!!! Bikes are a Must..........if we had had our bike trailer for our two youngest we would've been set............no need for a cart if you take the bikes...........although it seems everyone there has a cart or rents one.........we are not golf cart campers.........we ride our bikes.......and it is set up for bikes very nicely.........flat and everything is paved








[/quote]

X2. Bikes will allow you to go where you want, when you want. There are three busses (Yellow, Orange, and Purple bus routes). They will take you to Fort Wilderness HQ (which is where the inter-park busses pick you up), or the Outpost (to catch the boat to Magic Kingdom). We were in the 1500 loop and were between an orange and a yellow bus stop, so we could take whichever bus came along next. (But be sure the bus is taking you in the right direction. It took us but one blunder to take care of that problem!)

The golf carts are nice, but they rent for about $70/day - and if you spend most of your time in the parks (







), the golf cart will spend most of the time parked at the boat dock or the bus stop. We couldn't see spending that kind of cash for something we wouldn't get that much use from. We did, however, rent one for the afternoon on the day we arrived. It was a great way to see the campground and get around quickly to the campfire, store, pool, etc. (Since our park passes weren't in force until the next day.) Bikes are easier and you get more exercise.

Now here's something that would come in handy and would generate a lot of looks and questions: Clicky Here

I had a much simpler model as a kid and was the envy of the neighborhood kids. (I could have sold rides, had I been enterprising at the age of eight! Bill Gate's I ain't, I guess!) I'm contemplating one of these to take camping. Good workout, and easier on my wide behind than those skinny bike seats!

Mike


----------



## Dub

We're going this October, gonna make reservations soon. Can't wait!


----------



## 3LEES

We camped there at Christmas. We were in the 1600 loop. It's one of the loops where they permit pets.

There is a comfort station between each loop. All are very well maintained.

If you have 60 dollars a day to spend on golf carts, go for it. We passed on the expense and used bikes and Disney transportation. We never waited more than 10 minutes for a bus.

Now for the warning. Our site was narrow. There was no "flat" ground that could be used under our awning. We have a screen room but could not use it. This was a great disapointment to our family. And we looked at every site in 6 surrounding loops in our area. All sites were the same.

If you DON'T have an extension for your 30 amp power supply, get one before you go to Ft. Wilderness. The 30 amp outlet is close to 30 feet from the rear of the concrete slab.

If you have a sllideout, you'll have to carefully position your camper. There is a 4 x 4 post next to the concrete slab that the water line is hooked to. This post is near 36 inches high.

The theme parks, tranportation and overall cleanliness were great. We will be back to visit other Disney theme parks.

However, we will NOT camp at Ft. Wilderness again. We spent a little over a $100 a night to camp there. We could camp at a GREAT campsite most anyplace in Florida for about $30 a night. We could have stayed for 8 nights at Topsail and had a GREAT campsite to enjoy.

Don't get me wrong...Ft. Wilderness has a lot to offer. It's just not a good fit for the way we like to camp.

Dan


----------



## Y-Guy

Its been to many years since we stayed at FW to suggest anything but if you haven't yet visited The DIS: Camping at WDW Forum I'll highly recommend it. I've known both of the Mods for a while, while I was a Mod over there and one from another camping forum - good folks and very Disney Information.

Have fun!


----------



## webeopelas

3LEES said:


> Now for the warning. Our site was narrow. There was no "flat" ground that could be used under our awning. We have a screen room but could not use it. This was a great disapointment to our family. And we looked at every site in 6 surrounding loops in our area. All sites were the same.


Sorry to hear that. I have never camped but in loop 300 or 700. The first year we went, I called every day for two weeks looking for a cancellation and the only one that opened up was in the "Premium" sites.

Got hooked right there. They have wide compacted rock sites, and as I said earlier are all within walking distance of wherever you need to be.

Our car never moves once we get there unless we are going off of Disney property.

In Jun we are paying $96/night for a premium site so that probably is not far off from what you paid. Even though Christmas is probably the most expensive time to camp at Disney.


----------



## clarkely

We booked over a year out an went 12/6-12/13 and we were in the 400 loop, premium site (78.00/night) Couldn't ask for a better place.............it's the only way i will do Disney!!

Our site was paved and Flat with plenty of room......Our experience was First Class.........couldn't ask for anything better..........I chuckle..because we have stayed at campgrounds that others have loved.......and then we Strongly Disliked...........a lot depends on timing and placement.

We did not take our dog, because we did not want to "lock him up all Day", if we were going to do less park time..we would have taken him.

Things you need ...............LONG cable tv extension (my 20 footer and 10 footer were not long enough), power supply extension chord (we always have that), Sewer hose extension......i rarely have to use my extension.....fortunately i had checked it and saw the Hole before i hooked it up...........Bikes


----------



## go6car

Y-Guy said:


> Its been to many years since we stayed at FW to suggest anything but if you haven't yet visited The DIS: Camping at WDW Forum I'll highly recommend it. I've known both of the Mods for a while, while I was a Mod over there and one from another camping forum - good folks and very Disney Information.
> 
> Have fun!


I just found that board last month and it's great! I spent hours looking at all the pictures people post on there! (And, a few OBs are in there too!). Maybe someday we'll take our there, but would be a long trip from NJ!

Thanks,

go6car


----------



## Y-Guy

go6car said:


> Maybe someday we'll take our there, but would be a long trip from NJ!


Oh that's nothing try 2,378 from Washington State! Glad we made the trip when we lived in Missouri though.


----------



## campingnut18

We camped at Ft Wilderness just this past September. They were refurbishing some of the loops near the bus station but for the life of me I can't remember the #'s right now (500?

Everyone has their own preferences depending on what you rather do i.e., parks vs swimming/campground stuff. Bikes are a must. We were closer to the lake and boat docking station in a pet loop (400?) At the time, there had been a lot of rain from one of the hurricanes and the area all around our campsite was swamp and little vegetation. Also, not to be dishonest but I don't think I will be upfront about having a pet next time. It's $5 extra per day and I think our dog was one of the few that did NOT bark. Ugh. Other heads up is just that the spots can be pretty tight.

Make sure to see the nite lights on the lake show at the campground = pretty cute and fireworks too. The

C-


----------



## jjdmel

Thanks for all the replys and useful info!

Y-Guy --- a big thanks for mentioning that Disney forum. I hadn't been there yet and now I see I could spend hours on it and get the answers to questions I didn't even know I had yet!!


----------



## clarkely

go6car said:


> Its been to many years since we stayed at FW to suggest anything but if you haven't yet visited The DIS: Camping at WDW Forum I'll highly recommend it. I've known both of the Mods for a while, while I was a Mod over there and one from another camping forum - good folks and very Disney Information.
> 
> Have fun!


I just found that board last month and it's great! I spent hours looking at all the pictures people post on there! (And, a few OBs are in there too!). Maybe someday we'll take our there, but would be a long trip from NJ!

Thanks,

go6car
[/quote]

We made the trip from pa in december...well worth it!!!


----------



## Sayonara

We have started looking in to a trip for this spring. glad I found some of the links here - Thanks!
Does anyone know if its too late to plan spring trip?


----------



## clarkely

Sayonara said:


> We have started looking in to a trip for this spring. glad I found some of the links here - Thanks!
> Does anyone know if its too late to plan spring trip?


It may be booked for crowded time slots..............but call and get on their waiting list..............Like anywhere else...............things usually open up............if you can be flexible............i bet you can get in.........


----------



## webeopelas

Sayonara said:


> We have started looking in to a trip for this spring. glad I found some of the links here - Thanks!
> Does anyone know if its too late to plan spring trip?


 Normally I would say it is too late, but there seem to be more openings this year. Probably due to the economy.

Give them a call and I bet you can find something.

Phil


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

clarkely said:


> We have started looking in to a trip for this spring. glad I found some of the links here - Thanks!
> Does anyone know if its too late to plan spring trip?


It may be booked for crowded time slots..............but call and get on their waiting list..............Like anywhere else...............things usually open up............if you can be flexible............i bet you can get in.........
[/quote]

There really isnt a "waiting list" for reservations. The best strategy is to call every Monday morning to get what you can. Say you are looking for 8 days and all they have is 4 in the middle of your stay, book those and then keep calling back and add the days you need as they become available. This strategy has never failed me. Disney is notorious for holding back sites and releasing them periodically. 
The new "premium" loops are ones that have been made wider and longer and had new picnic tables and grilles added. They are not the ones closest to the settlement where the beach and the boat to Magic kingdom is. Loops 100,200 and 300 are closest and currently have the designation of preffered. Loops 1600,1700,1800 and 1900 are now considered preffered or full hook up (depending on who you ask). 1500 and 2000 loop are still popup,tent and truck camper sites with electric and water but no sewer. Things have been changing as the refurbishment continues but I believe all the remaining sites are now premium.
We made reservations for April 2nd thru 11th just a month ago.

Scott


----------



## clarkely

This was our site in the 400 loop. if you look at the loop from the entrance in........We were at "1 O'clock" which put ys segmented out on an angle as the curve started......giving us LOTS of room(i will look for more pictures).
On the other side (where slide outs open and sewer lines go................It was sand....to absorb any ones mistake/mess.

Upper left corner of picture you will see our 4 sided/benched picnic table and Charcoal Grille........

I hope this helps


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

clarkely said:


> This was our site in the 400 loop. if you look at the loop from the entrance in........We were at "1 O'clock" which put ys segmented out on an angle as the curve started......giving us LOTS of room(i will look for more pictures).
> On the other side (where slide outs open and sewer lines go................It was sand....to absorb any ones mistake/mess.
> 
> Upper left corner of picture you will see our 4 sided/benched picnic table and Charcoal Grille........
> 
> I hope this helps


You can see the seperation where the new concrete was added and the sand/stone mix was either replaced with concrete or eliminated entirely in the new "premium" sites


----------



## Dub

Can someone tell me the difference between the full hookup, preferred, and premium? Looks like preferred come with cable and internet? And speaking of that, what's the extra charge for internet? Premium comes with a bigger grill and picnic table, is that the only differences?


----------



## webeopelas

Dub said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between the full hookup, preferred, and premium? Looks like preferred come with cable and internet? And speaking of that, what's the extra charge for internet? Premium comes with a bigger grill and picnic table, is that the only differences?


Premium also ensures you are in the loops at the top of the park, putting you within walking distance of the boat launch, store, and restaurants.

Internet is wireless and takes extra cash to access. I have never used it.

I have stayed in the 300 and 700 loops as a premium site, bigdisneydaddy shows loop 400 above. There are probably a couple more.

Just look at the park map and you can see those loops that are close to the top.

Phil


----------



## clarkely

Dub said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between the full hookup, preferred, and premium? Looks like preferred come with cable and internet? And speaking of that, what's the extra charge for internet? Premium comes with a bigger grill and picnic table, is that the only differences?


Premium are closer to the Boat launch and are paved..........

Internet requires you rent a cable modem from them...not sure of the cost..........

They do have wireless Hotspots that are free at the store in the middle of the campground (maybe elsewhere as well ....not sure???)...........and benches tables on a porch


----------



## 3LEES

clarkely said:


> This was our site in the 400 loop. if you look at the loop from the entrance in........We were at "1 O'clock" which put ys segmented out on an angle as the curve started......giving us LOTS of room(i will look for more pictures).
> On the other side (where slide outs open and sewer lines go................It was sand....to absorb any ones mistake/mess.
> 
> Upper left corner of picture you will see our 4 sided/benched picnic table and Charcoal Grille........
> 
> I hope this helps


If our site looked REMOTLEY like the above photo, we would've been happy!










This is our site, 1611. All the sites in 1200 through 1900 are basically the same.

So if you only want your campsite for a crash pad, you'll be good to go on any of these campsites.

Our campsite really goes against everything I had learned about Disney. My first Disney trip was in 1958, Disneyland. I have been to WDW MANY times, and even tent camped there in 1973. EVERYTHING in my previous Disney experience was first rate. Disney's attention to detail has always been a hallmark of their corporate structure.

We were geared up for the best camping experience that could be purchased. What we got fell far short of the expectations.

Dan


----------



## clarkely

3LEES said:


> This was our site in the 400 loop. if you look at the loop from the entrance in........We were at "1 O'clock" which put ys segmented out on an angle as the curve started......giving us LOTS of room(i will look for more pictures).
> On the other side (where slide outs open and sewer lines go................It was sand....to absorb any ones mistake/mess.
> 
> Upper left corner of picture you will see our 4 sided/benched picnic table and Charcoal Grille........
> 
> I hope this helps


If our site looked REMOTLEY like the above photo, we would've been happy!










This is our site, 1611. All the sites in 1200 through 1900 are basically the same.

So if you only want your campsite for a crash pad, you'll be good to go on any of these campsites.

Our campsite really goes against everything I had learned about Disney. My first Disney trip was in 1958, Disneyland. I have been to WDW MANY times, and even tent camped there in 1973. EVERYTHING in my previous Disney experience was first rate. Disney's attention to detail has always been a hallmark of their corporate structure.

We were geared up for the best camping experience that could be purchased. What we got fell far short of the expectations.

Dan
[/quote]

WOW.........quite a difference.....I see what you were saying









I went with no idea really.....of what to expect...........I do find that if i do to much research...........i usually end up with high expectations that are difficult to match.......this was our 1st Ft. Wilderness trip..........and with the site we got...we were very pleased..........
Only thing i was disappointed with was how outdated the pool was..................rumor has it that is going to get up dated/replaced............


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

clarkely said:


> This was our site in the 400 loop. if you look at the loop from the entrance in........We were at "1 O'clock" which put ys segmented out on an angle as the curve started......giving us LOTS of room(i will look for more pictures).
> On the other side (where slide outs open and sewer lines go................It was sand....to absorb any ones mistake/mess.
> 
> Upper left corner of picture you will see our 4 sided/benched picnic table and Charcoal Grille........
> 
> I hope this helps


If our site looked REMOTLEY like the above photo, we would've been happy!










This is our site, 1611. All the sites in 1200 through 1900 are basically the same.

So if you only want your campsite for a crash pad, you'll be good to go on any of these campsites.

Our campsite really goes against everything I had learned about Disney. My first Disney trip was in 1958, Disneyland. I have been to WDW MANY times, and even tent camped there in 1973. EVERYTHING in my previous Disney experience was first rate. Disney's attention to detail has always been a hallmark of their corporate structure.

We were geared up for the best camping experience that could be purchased. What we got fell far short of the expectations.

Dan
[/quote]

WOW.........quite a difference.....I see what you were saying









I went with no idea really.....of what to expect...........I do find that if i do to much research...........i usually end up with high expectations that are difficult to match.......this was our 1st Ft. Wilderness trip..........and with the site we got...we were very pleased..........
Only thing i was disappointed with was how outdated the pool was..................rumor has it that is going to get up dated/replaced............
[/quote]

The work on the pool has started, the pump/filter house has been walled off. The pool is still open and full of water but rumor has it they are going to do as much as they can before draining the pool. The plans also include a "companion" bathroom and a slide that is rumored to incorporate the old water tower that was originally used for the railroad in the campgrouind and then subsequently moved to river country.

Scott


----------



## Sayonara

3LEES said:


> If our site looked REMOTLEY like the above photo, we would've been happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our site, 1611. All the sites in 1200 through 1900 are basically the same.
> 
> So if you only want your campsite for a crash pad, you'll be good to go on any of these campsites.
> 
> Our campsite really goes against everything I had learned about Disney. My first Disney trip was in 1958, Disneyland. I have been to WDW MANY times, and even tent camped there in 1973. EVERYTHING in my previous Disney experience was first rate. Disney's attention to detail has always been a hallmark of their corporate structure.
> 
> We were geared up for the best camping experience that could be purchased. What we got fell far short of the expectations.
> 
> Dan


Was this site considered a premium site?


----------



## 3LEES

Sayonara said:


> If our site looked REMOTLEY like the above photo, we would've been happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our site, 1611. All the sites in 1200 through 1900 are basically the same.
> 
> So if you only want your campsite for a crash pad, you'll be good to go on any of these campsites.
> 
> Our campsite really goes against everything I had learned about Disney. My first Disney trip was in 1958, Disneyland. I have been to WDW MANY times, and even tent camped there in 1973. EVERYTHING in my previous Disney experience was first rate. Disney's attention to detail has always been a hallmark of their corporate structure.
> 
> We were geared up for the best camping experience that could be purchased. What we got fell far short of the expectations.
> 
> Dan


Was this site considered a premium site?
[/quote]

As far as I know, yes. We had our dog with us, and they don't allow pets in all the loops. I asked for the best site available within a pet friendly loop. I assumed what I got was as good as it gets. Since we had no previous reference, and the fact that I looked at the sites on loops 1200 - 1900, I figured all of the campsite were the same.

I've filled out a questionaire sent to me by Disney. I listed all of our disappointments. When asked to rate how I would recommend the campground to others on a scale of 1 -10....I gave it a 4. Still waiting to hear back from them.

Dan

BTW, we booked this trip in Jan of 2008. Just another reason for our disappointment.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

3LEES said:


> If our site looked REMOTLEY like the above photo, we would've been happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is our site, 1611. All the sites in 1200 through 1900 are basically the same.
> 
> So if you only want your campsite for a crash pad, you'll be good to go on any of these campsites.
> 
> Our campsite really goes against everything I had learned about Disney. My first Disney trip was in 1958, Disneyland. I have been to WDW MANY times, and even tent camped there in 1973. EVERYTHING in my previous Disney experience was first rate. Disney's attention to detail has always been a hallmark of their corporate structure.
> 
> We were geared up for the best camping experience that could be purchased. What we got fell far short of the expectations.
> 
> Dan


Was this site considered a premium site?
[/quote]

As far as I know, yes. We had our dog with us, and they don't allow pets in all the loops. I asked for the best site available within a pet friendly loop. I assumed what I got was as good as it gets. Since we had no previous reference, and the fact that I looked at the sites on loops 1200 - 1900, I figured all of the campsite were the same.

I've filled out a questionaire sent to me by Disney. I listed all of our disappointments. When asked to rate how I would recommend the campground to others on a scale of 1 -10....I gave it a 4. Still waiting to hear back from them.

Dan

BTW, we booked this trip in Jan of 2008. Just another reason for our disappointment.
[/quote]

That was a full hook up site, not a premium. The other poster had the premium site which is wider and bigger.
Some of the sites in that area are tight. I always tell them my trailer is a little bigger than it is and remind them that I have a crew cab truck to park there also. You always have the option to ask for another site. We were put into a site in the 1400 loop for Christmas 07 that I was NEVER going to get my rig into, very narrow section of road with the narrow pad at a 90 degree to the road. I tried one time and gave up and went back and asked for another site. It wasnt a problem. 
The campground was built in 1970-1971 so the size of a camper was significantly smaller back then. Some sites have been improved randomly but many were still fairly small. The ongoing refurb now is making all of the premium sites larger than they were and improving the area around many of the full hook up sites in the 1600-1900 area, these sites are in a low area and some had steep sides and would often have standing water after large storms. This area had a lot of fill and leveling done this summer. The only actual site improvement I heard of was that cable was added to these. If you go again you may want to make sure they know the length of your trailer fully extended. I do know the 1700 loop has some rather deep sites on the right side about 12 sites down, they are backed up to one of the campground roads but the sound never bothered us.

Scott

My sig pic is site 921


----------



## BchBum'sBoss

We were in the 300 loop this past November. We had our dogs and were by the canal and the dog park. It was a short walk to the marina. We brought our bikes and saw no need for the golf cart. I would book the 300 loop again... just have to convince DH that it "really" isn't too soon to be going back to Disney!!

Linda and Beachbum

If we had a rally there, I could get back sooner


----------



## 3LEES

When we booked in Jan, we asked then for the best available site with a pet. We were told they don't assign sites during booking. We were told our request would be handled during registration. So that makes me even more perturbed. We did not get what I wanted, even though I booked a year in advance. Getting a jump on a better site was EXACTLY why we booked so far in advance.

We were not offered a premium site during registration, nor were we told of the differences in these levels. The only thing we did not want for our site was cable, as we thought it would not be needed. We weren't informed that the sites were different configurations, and that if you opted for no cable, you opted out of premium. In fact (though I can't prove it) I think that premium sites were not even on the website in Jan 2008. The only thing I remember about price differences was with/without cable. Who needs cable when there are 18 broadcast channels in the Orlando area? Besides, if you are in your camper watching cable, you are not getting your money's worth.

Maybe we should've made a stink when we got to our site. Maybe we didn't ask the right questions when registering. Bottom line is Disney did a piss poor job of communication with my family. When you are armed with the proper information, you can make an informed decision.

Walt Disney World is still the best organized, best operated, cleanest theme park(s) in the Orlando area. I hope that our experience will help others that wish to take in the Disney experience. As for me and my family, the Magic Kingdom has lost some of it's magic.

Dan


----------



## shimonts

jjdmel said:


> Hi. I have read everything I can find on Fort Wilderness both on this site and others. Was wondering what people think is the best loop to stay in-- that is assuming Disney will honor a specific request.
> 
> Have reservations for a premium campsite. We've been to Disney many times but never camped there. I would like something near transportation to the parks because we have kids of all ages and I don't want them tired out from the walk to the bus route even before they get to the park! I know there is an internal bus but I read it is very slow. I think we'll also take bikes in case we find that works better. Would love any suggestions/tips. Thanks.


I think all the loops are pretty much the same. We were at 1800 and loved it. Once you get there, I believe you will get a map and have a choice of a few loops to choose from. Hopefully you are arriving when it's not busy and you will be allowed to drive in and check out the best loop for you before you commit. (That's what we did). TAKE YOUR BIKES...The other option is to rent a golf cart for $75. /day from Disney. Or... we saw some that you can rent cheaper from outside the park for about $250./week. Or...bring your own.

Take advantage of the free boat rides that take you to all the beautiful resorts throughout WDW and to Downtown Disney. We went for dinners and lunches to a different place in Disney almost daily...by boat. Kids will love the Hoop De Du and the Backyard BBQ. Have fun! It s the best place to go with your RV.


----------



## go6car

clarkely said:


> Its been to many years since we stayed at FW to suggest anything but if you haven't yet visited The DIS: Camping at WDW Forum I'll highly recommend it. I've known both of the Mods for a while, while I was a Mod over there and one from another camping forum - good folks and very Disney Information.
> 
> Have fun!


I just found that board last month and it's great! I spent hours looking at all the pictures people post on there! (And, a few OBs are in there too!). Maybe someday we'll take our there, but would be a long trip from NJ!

Thanks,

go6car
[/quote]

We made the trip from pa in december...well worth it!!!
[/quote]

Don't mean to hihack the thread, but did you make the trip straight through from PA? Or did you make some stops. I had always wondered "where" we would stop (i.e., just hotel it, or find a campground).

I would love to make this trip at least once with a camper (always just stayed in the park resorts), but have no real idea what to expect as far as realistic time to get there and back.

Thanks to all these threads (here and on DISboards) about the loops, I think we'd probably be happiest in one of the premium ones!

I can't WAIT for camping season to resume. It's FREEZING here today in NJ!!









thanks,

go6car


----------



## webeopelas

go6car said:


> Its been to many years since we stayed at FW to suggest anything but if you haven't yet visited The DIS: Camping at WDW Forum I'll highly recommend it. I've known both of the Mods for a while, while I was a Mod over there and one from another camping forum - good folks and very Disney Information.
> 
> Have fun!


I just found that board last month and it's great! I spent hours looking at all the pictures people post on there! (And, a few OBs are in there too!). Maybe someday we'll take our there, but would be a long trip from NJ!

Thanks,

go6car
[/quote]

We made the trip from pa in december...well worth it!!!
[/quote]

Don't mean to hihack the thread, but did you make the trip straight through from PA? Or did you make some stops. I had always wondered "where" we would stop (i.e., just hotel it, or find a campground).

I would love to make this trip at least once with a camper (always just stayed in the park resorts), but have no real idea what to expect as far as realistic time to get there and back.

Thanks to all these threads (here and on DISboards) about the loops, I think we'd probably be happiest in one of the premium ones!

I can't WAIT for camping season to resume. It's FREEZING here today in NJ!!









thanks,

go6car
[/quote]

I have made the trip 3 times from the DC area, and I always stop. Takes about 15 hrs. (I drive 65) Once from Newport News, VA I did it all at once (first time idiocy/excitement) will not do it again.

We tend to be able to leave at about noon and we stop at a large rest area just over the Georgia state line with the truckers at about 10 pm. Haven't looked for a campground, but there are so many along I-95 it shouldn't be hard to find one if you do not like sleeping at rest area. From there it is about another 5 hrs to Disney. Get there right about 1pm otherwise you can check in, but will sit in the parking lot waiting to go to your site. They will not even tell you the number until 1.

Its a bummer that 3LEES had issues getting a site he wanted. Loop 300 is a premium pet loop as is loop 700. You can request a loop, but there is no guarantee they will put you there. (That's how we ended up in the 700 loop. Asked for 300 12 months in advance)

We are going again in June this time without a pet (RIP Spam-mer) so it will be interesting to see where we end up this time.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

3LEES said:


> When we booked in Jan, we asked then for the best available site with a pet. We were told they don't assign sites during booking. We were told our request would be handled during registration. So that makes me even more perturbed. We did not get what I wanted, even though I booked a year in advance. Getting a jump on a better site was EXACTLY why we booked so far in advance.
> 
> We were not offered a premium site during registration, nor were we told of the differences in these levels. The only thing we did not want for our site was cable, as we thought it would not be needed. We weren't informed that the sites were different configurations, and that if you opted for no cable, you opted out of premium. In fact (though I can't prove it) I think that premium sites were not even on the website in Jan 2008. The only thing I remember about price differences was with/without cable. Who needs cable when there are 18 broadcast channels in the Orlando area? Besides, if you are in your camper watching cable, you are not getting your money's worth.
> 
> Maybe we should've made a stink when we got to our site. Maybe we didn't ask the right questions when registering. Bottom line is Disney did a piss poor job of communication with my family. When you are armed with the proper information, you can make an informed decision.
> 
> Walt Disney World is still the best organized, best operated, cleanest theme park(s) in the Orlando area. I hope that our experience will help others that wish to take in the Disney experience. As for me and my family, the Magic Kingdom has lost some of it's magic.
> 
> Dan


You are right about the lack of communication. With all the changes being made to the loops during the improvements getting the right information and having a knowledgeable cast member are hard to do.
The window for reservations usually opens at 500 days, while booking a year out is hard, many people use the 500 days window and a lot of the more sought after areas end up full. Sites are assigned around 3-4 days before you arrive and they are based on the type of site you reserved. If you requested a pet loop and no cable you got exactly what you asked for. You are correct about the premium sites not being listed in Jan 08, they did not even exist until this spring/summer when site improvement moved some loops into the premium category. 
My experience with Disney has been that if you are not satisfied, speak to a cast member. Any problem I have ever had has been resolved, I am one of those people who believes that you catch more fly's with honey than vinegar, its amazing what a polite conversation can get you. Disney cast members deal with snarky people all day, a little respect and politeness will go a very long way with them.

Scott


----------



## webeopelas

They were called preferred I think the first couple times we went.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

webeopelas said:


> They were called preferred I think the first couple times we went.


They have been called preferred and full hook up during the refurb. (1600-1900 loop)
My understanding is that they will go back to being called "full hook up" after all improvements are done.


----------

